# cable blocks 5-8pm Versus coverage?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Every summer we upgrade Time Warner cable plans to get Versus so we can watch the Tour de France. This year we've noticed that on the "Guide" screen, where we set the DVR to record programs, the 5-8pm TdF coverage appears to be blocked from recording. There's a circle icon with a diagonal stripe through it every night at that time.

We are successfully recording other broadcasts, and of course some of the Lance lookbacks. But 5-8pm is what we really want to start viewing (after the toddler goes down for the night)...

Has anyone else noticed the blocked Tour time slots?


----------

